# Meetings > Workshops >  Asterisk Workshop, Κυριακή 12 Δεκεμβρίου, 11 π.μ.

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 12 Δεκεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *Asterisk Workshop* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππη 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Συντονιστές θα είναι οι* nakis, mindfox* . 

*Preliminary Workshop Outline*




> Προς Laptops: Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε
> 
> Προς συμμετέχοντες: Φέρτε ότι έχει σχέση με VoIP, από ATA186 μέχρι τενεκέδες συνδεδεμένους με σπάγκο
> 
> Προς κατέχοντες DSL: Δώστε λίγο bandwidth κι από δω μπρεεεεε
> 
> (στείλτε μου PM Να δούμε πως θα κανονίσουμε το θέμα gateway προς Ιντερνετ)
> 
> Δεν θα υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη θεματολογία.
> ...


Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο Workshop. Υπάρχουν *35 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Προτεραιότητα θα έχουν αυτοί που ήταν παρόντες στα δύο VoIP Fests. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας στις δηλώσεις συμμετοχής. Παρακαλείστε δίπλα στην αίτηση συμμετοχή σας να γράφετε και τον *αύξοντα αριθμό της θέσης σας* για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ.* 
Όσοι φέρουν laptop ή pc να έρθουν έγκαιρα και να έχουν μαζί τους καλώδιο δικτύου straight 3-4μ και πολύπριζο.

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 35 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε τα fests γίνονται για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## Exoticom

Μια (1)

----------


## andreas

(2)

----------


## cirrus

(3)

----------


## Ifaistos

4

Και την dsl  ::

----------


## koki

5 & 2η dsl

----------


## dimitriss

(6)

EDIT

οκ, με προλαβες  ::

----------


## koki

> (5)


Νιε νιε νιε νιε νιε!

----------


## jlian

Βαλτε με κι εμενα (6)

edit by jismy: *7*

----------


## kasiharis

#8

----------


## houseclub

(9)

----------


## socrates

(10)

----------


## pavlidisd

(11)

----------


## lambrosk

(12)  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

**** moderated by Mindfox ****! Εκείνες τις μέρες θα είμαι εκδρομή Αράχωβα με τις σχολές και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω !

----------


## wiresounds

Αν υπάρχουν τεχνικές απορίας ως προς την ηχογράφηση και επεξεργασία των ηχητικών μηνυμάτων για χρήση στο Asterisk σας, με χαρά να σας βοηθήσω κατά την διάρκεια του Workshop.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

(13)

----------


## Ifaistos

> **** moderated by Mindfox ****! Εκείνες τις μέρες θα είμαι εκδρομή Αράχωβα με τις σχολές και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω !



Θα υποφέρεις ρε κοκόμοιρο  ::   ::  σε λυπάμε  ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

*14*

----------


## stean_202

(15)

Edit : Η σειρά διορθώθηκε

----------


## paravoid

Αν και ασυνεπής στο προηγούμενο, δηλώνω και εγώ μια θέση (*16*).
Ιδέα: δείτε πόσο % από αυτούς που δήλωσαν συμμετοχή στα προηγούμενα fests τελικά ήρθε (υπολογίζω γύρω στο 70% χωρίς να το έχω δει) και προσαύξηστε ανάλογα τις διαθέσιμες θέσεις (έχουμε 50 θέσεις δηλαδή). Είναι λογικό να μην έρχονται όλοι όσοι δήλωσαν, που το έχετε δει αυτό;

----------


## koem

Δηλώνω κι εγώ συμμετοχή στο workshop (*17*). Θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω ότι VoIP εξοπλισμό καταφέρω να έχω διαθέσιμο εκείνη την ημέρα.

----------


## messinianet

(*18*) ! 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## papashark

(*19*)

----------


## PZACH

*20* και πρόλαβα

----------


## ncksm

*21*. Τι λες!!! Πρόλαβα ??? Απίστευτο!!!

----------


## warchief

*22* για μένα 

Φχαριστώ

-Γιώργος

----------


## viper7gr

*23*

----------


## stardust

(*24*)

----------


## wireless.surfer

Παρακαλώ, όσοι δήλωσαν συμμετοχή μετά τον *paravoid* να διορθώσουν τον αύξοντα αριθμό τους...

Διόρθωση χρειάζεται να κάνει και ο *stean_202*

Το λάθος ξεκίνησε από μένα, sorry  :: 

(Edit MerNion

Διώρθωσα εγώ)

----------


## wiresounds

Don't worry surfer, shit happens.  ::  

Ίσως ένας moderator αν έχει χρόνο να βοηθούσε στην επαναρίθμηση.

----------


## andreas

Εγω μαλλον δεν θα μπορω! Θ μαζευω ελιες  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αν δεν καταφερω να ερθω θα ξαναποσταρω

----------


## sbolis

25 με τη διόρθωση 
( http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=118762#118762 ) 
και γλυκά λόγω ονομαστικής γιορτής 
(χάθηκε να γινόταν άλλη μέρα;  ::   ::  )

----------


## koki

> 25 (με τη διόρθωση) και γλυκά λόγω ονομαστικής γιορτής 
> (χάθηκε να γινόταν άλλη μέρα;   )


]

Ωωωω, τι καλά θα κερνάτε έμαθα μίστερ μπόλη?  ::  Έλα ρε, τι γκρινιάζεις ποιος άλλος θα έχει VoIP Party στη γιορτή του?  ::

----------


## sbolis

> ) Έλα ρε, τι γκρινιάζεις ποιος άλλος θα έχει VoIP Party στη γιορτή του?


Τουλάχιστον άλλοι δύο  ::  

cisco

και 

spirosco

----------


## jim

(26)

----------


## alasondro

Θέση 27 για μένα παρακαλώ

----------


## fotos

Κλείνω την θέση ( 28 ) αλλά υπάρχει και ενδεχόμενο να μην μπορέσω να παρεβρεθώ λόγω διαβάσματος και εργασιών. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα ειδοποιήσω εγκαίρως όμως...

-fot

----------


## Ripper_gr

29

----------


## ekklisis

30

----------


## Capvar

Εγώ, ακόμα ένας, το laptop και μια DSL (31,32)

----------


## andreas

Δεν θα καταφερω να ερθω! Ας παρει καποιος την θεση μου  ::

----------


## houseclub

Συγγνωμη ,αλλα δεν θα μπορεσω ουτε εγω ,να παραβρεθω

----------


## dimitriss

συγνώμη αλλά ουτε και εγώ θα μπορεσω  ::

----------


## MerNion

Οπότε ο capvar με τον άλλον έναν μπορεί να έρθει και *μενει και ΜΙΑ κενή θέση ακόμα!*

----------


## DVD_GR

κρατηστε χωρο για ενα guest star σε περιπτωση λεμε,μη με διωξετε αν κανω τοσα χιλιομετα  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Θα σε βάλω εγώ στα πόδια μου σύντεκνε αν περάσεις θάλασσα για το φεστ !  ::

----------


## Capvar

Άκυρο για εμένα και τον άλλο (ανωτέρα βία)

----------


## DVD_GR

> Θα σε βάλω εγώ στα πόδια μου σύντεκνε αν περάσεις θάλασσα για το φεστ !


  ::   ::  ευχαριστω!

----------


## MerNion

*Δυο κενές θέσεις ακόμα*

----------


## Vigor

(34)

----------


## MerNion

Exoticom
cirrus
Ifaistos
jismy
jlian
kasiharis
Hobbit
pavlidisd
lambrosk
Ad-Hoc
wireless.surfer
stean_202
paravoid
koem
messinianet
papashark
PZACH
ncksm
warchief
viper7gr
stardust
sbolis
jim
alasondro
fotos
Ripper_gr
ekklisis
DVD_GR
Vigor
NetTraptor

Σύνολο 30.
*Μένουν άλλες 5 θέσεις* μέχρι τις 35 που είναι το όριο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μεσα και εγω 30???

.....EDIT.....

Damn ... έτυχε χώσιμο.. πάλι Sorry... δεν θα είμαι εκεί.. Στον επόμενο γύρο....ίσως..

----------


## paravoid

Μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω.
(αν και δεν παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο, υπάρχουν θέσεις ακόμα)

----------


## Ripper_gr

Den tha mporeso na parevratho,

thnx

----------


## DVD_GR

τελικα καταφερα και ανεβηκα...θα με δειτε εκει....ελπιζω να το βρω!!

----------


## mindfox

Μάπα το καρπούζι παιδιά...

Αποτυχία πλήρης. Τις πταίει;

Μπορεί εγώ  ::  , μπορεί το ότι δεν υπήρχαν αρκετοί Η/Υ να κάνουμε παιχνιδάκια (ίσα ίσα που έβγαινε ένα Laptop ανά πάγκο) και κατέληξε σε σεμινάριο πάλι  ::  

Προτείνω αυτό το Σάββατο όσοι μπορούμε, να μαζευτούμε στο σύλλογο και να στήσουμε εκείνα τα έρημα τα PCάκια και να επαναλάβουμε το workshop

Πόσοι και ποιοι μπορούν;

Επίσης θα ήθελα κάποιος με κλειδία να παρεβρεθεί κατά τις 10:00 αν είναι δυνατόν

----------


## wiresounds

Δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν αποτυχία. Απλώς μπήκες σε πιο βαθιά νερά.
Εμένα μου άρεσε. Μπορεί να μην έχω ασχοληθεί ακόμα τόσο για να παρακολουθώ τα διάφορα configs αλλά καταλάβαινα γιατί το έκανες, ποιος ήταν ο τελικός στόχος. Για εμένα δεν ήταν αποτυχία. Μπορεί σωστά όπως είπες να ήταν τελικά σεμινάριο αντί workshop αλλά προσωπικά άκουσα πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που μπορούν να γίνουν. Την επόμενη φορά θα φέρω pcάκι με FXS.  ::

----------


## socrates

Αυτό το Σάββατο είναι ήδη κλεισμένο για το PHP Fest, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Αποτυχία δεν ήταν, όλο και κάτι συγκρατήσαμε από το fest.

Tην επόμενη φορά όμως για να μην μείνουμε παθητικοί ακροατές θα πρέπει να είμαστε πιο οργανωμένοι για να κάνουμε workshop. Αυτό σημαίνει προσετάρισμένα PC ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις του workshop, διάβασμα καλό της θεωρείας, να πάμε με ήδη με συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις!

Έτσι θα διευκολύνουμε και το έργο του κάθε mindfox.

----------


## Achille

> προσετάρισμένα PC


Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό  ::

----------


## papashark

Πιστεύω ότι χρειάζετε λίγο περισσότερη προετοιμασία μαζί με φωτοτυπίες των .conf και να δουλέψουμε επάνω σε ένα working configuration.

Το asterisk είναι λίγο μπλεγμένο και ο χρήστης πρέπει να μάθει πρωτίστος την φιλοσοφία του, μετά μπορεί να μπει σε πιο βαθιά ζητήματα.

Αυτό είπε ο Ifaistos πρωτίστος και συμπλήρωσα και εγώ στο workshop, θέλουμε να μας βάλετε κάτω ένα configuration που θα βάλουμε είτε μια Isdn είτε μια pstn FXO, 2-3 Voip-όφωνα, H323 για έξω, ρυθμίσεις GK, dialplan.

Μετά μπορούμε να βάλουμε επάνω στο παράδειγμα πως θα χρησιμοποιήσοπυμε κάτι σαν το babble.net είτε άλλους voip providers, πως θα το ενώσουμε με IAX για να ενώσουμε την δουλειά μας με το σπίτι μας και να έχουμε έναν αριθμό τηλεφώνου παντού, και τέλος πως θα πηγαίνουμε στα hot spots και θα συνδεόμαστε στο asterisk του σπιτιού μας.  ::  

Όμως να υπάρχουν τα παραδείγματα, γιατί το μυαλό μας τρέχει και χάνετε, οπότε να υπάρχει ολοκληρωμένο για να μην ψαχνώμαστε....

----------


## stean_202

Αποτυχία δεν ήταν σε καμμιά περίπτωση, απλά έλειπε αυτό που ο ίδιος ο Mindfox είπε, "να λερώσουμε τα χέρια μας"....

----------


## mindfox

> Πιστεύω ότι χρειάζετε λίγο περισσότερη προετοιμασία μαζί με φωτοτυπίες των .conf και να δουλέψουμε επάνω σε ένα working configuration.
> 
> Το asterisk είναι λίγο μπλεγμένο και ο χρήστης πρέπει να μάθει πρωτίστος την φιλοσοφία του, μετά μπορεί να μπει σε πιο βαθιά ζητήματα.
> 
> Αυτό είπε ο Ifaistos πρωτίστος και συμπλήρωσα και εγώ στο workshop, θέλουμε να μας βάλετε κάτω ένα configuration που θα βάλουμε είτε μια Isdn είτε μια pstn FXO, 2-3 Voip-όφωνα, H323 για έξω, ρυθμίσεις GK, dialplan.
> 
> Μετά μπορούμε να βάλουμε επάνω στο παράδειγμα πως θα χρησιμοποιήσοπυμε κάτι σαν το babble.net είτε άλλους voip providers, πως θα το ενώσουμε με IAX για να ενώσουμε την δουλειά μας με το σπίτι μας και να έχουμε έναν αριθμό τηλεφώνου παντού, και τέλος πως θα πηγαίνουμε στα hot spots και θα συνδεόμαστε στο asterisk του σπιτιού μας.  
> 
> Όμως να υπάρχουν τα παραδείγματα, γιατί το μυαλό μας τρέχει και χάνετε, οπότε να υπάρχει ολοκληρωμένο για να μην ψαχνώμαστε....


Παναγιώτη, εδώ θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου...

Τα configuration αρχεία υπάρχουν έτοιμα (sample config) τα οποία παρότρυνα να διαβάσετε αν θυμάσαι... Μάλιστα είχα ζητήσει αν υπάρχουν απορίες κατά την εγκατάσταση ή το διάβασμα των howto's να έχετε ένα μπλοκάκι και να σημειώνετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε...

Workshop σημαίνει να κάνουμε κάτι όλοι μαζί...

Αλλιώς θα το ονόμαζα: Πρακτική της θεωρίας 

Και αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι το σεμινάρειο που έγινε...

Τι κι αν δεν το κάναμε σε κανονικά PCs;

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν βάλαμε το μυαλουδάκι μας να δουλέψει...

Ακόμα και το πως να πάρουμε help από ένα πρόγραμμα, θέλει λίγη σκέψη.
Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός, να μάθουμε να σκεφτόμαστε και όχι να μάθουμε να αντιγράφουμε το έτοιμο...

Αν θέλεις (δεν είναι επίθεση, απλώς απαντάω σε εσένα που το έθεσες) έτοιμο configuration (και αυτό το λέω για όλους) στείλτε μου pm με τις απαιτήσεις που έχετε από το asterisk και θα σας στείλω το προτεινόμενο hardware, εναλλακτικές, καθώς και τα configuration αρχεία.

----------


## ysam

Θα συμφωνίσω 100% με τον Κώστα (είδες που τελικά συμφωνούμε, στ'αλεγα εγώ..  ::  ) 

Χωρίς να περιαυτολογώ βλέπω τελικά ότι ένα κάρο tutorials πάνε στράφι και τελικά τα θέλουμε όλα έτοιμα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν απευθύνομαι στον Πάνο. Αυτό είναι μία γενική παρατήρηση όλο αυτόν τον καιρό που βρίσκομαι εδώ μέσα. 

Και για να μην είμαι απόλυτος φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι έτσι αλλά αρκετοί. Όπως έλεγε ένα τραγουδάκι... Not many but enough to say plenty...

No offence as usual..

----------

